# Must be a holiday



## cda (Feb 15, 2010)

Must be a holiday when ::::  the only post there is, is about a containerized data center.


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Must be a holiday

Just you, me and a couple of other chickens today CDA.  We need to find a public gig with a better holiday schedule I guess.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Must be a holiday

Hey! I'm here...........WTF?  :lol:

But yeah....kinda quiet.  :roll:


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Must be a holiday

Must be a holiday when:::: you reply to a non code post


----------



## RJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Must be a holiday

I am here! Just getting ready for my audit! Bean counters!


----------



## texasbo (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Must be a holiday

I'm here fighting the Green Meanies and their ilk (not to be confused with Ick).


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Must be a holiday

There is a difference?  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :lol:  :lol:  :roll:


----------

